# GM team at Spey Valley



## thecraw (Apr 8, 2010)

Right guys here's the team and partners for Spey Valley. If you are not happy or wanted to play with someone else or are travelling with someone else let me know and I will change, re-jig, or whatever to accomodate.

1) VISCOUNT17 + GRUMPYJOCK

2) SMIFFY + RAY TAYLOR

3) BRENDY + TRIGUY

4) FOREFORETHEDAY + VIG

5) SAMMABEE + IAING

6) CHIEF CHIEF + STUARTD

7) ALGAR5 + ALEC (BEWARE TWO DODGY FIFERS!)

8) WHEREDITGO + TBC

9) PATRICKS148 + THECRAW


----------



## brendy (Apr 8, 2010)

Craw, for what its worth, myself and chiefchief are heading up together in my car from troon, we might be a little tight for getting there for the first fourball teeing off, boat lands at 9.15.
Just a heads up in case we get held up.
Really looking forward to the weekend now!


----------



## thecraw (Apr 8, 2010)

No problem. Your and chief chief are now anchor men at games 8+9 or would you rather play together at game 9?

Just tell me what suits you guys best and I can chop and change.

thecraw


----------



## brendy (Apr 8, 2010)

Judging by how some folks have been commenting on how long the drive is from troon (traffic wise). I think you might as well put us out together at the end, no point changing other folks times to suit us at the last minute should we be really late. Cheers craw.


----------



## John_Findlay (Apr 8, 2010)

Alright Crawford. Excellent. Put up your new order of play and I'll list the full pairings and times and further info.


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 8, 2010)

Are you guys waiting on another player?


----------



## John_Findlay (Apr 8, 2010)

Yes Steve. You up for it?


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 8, 2010)

Will get back to you mate think i'm of that day whats the tee times.


----------



## John_Findlay (Apr 8, 2010)

You'd be off at 13.40 if you want a game. Times from 12.30 to 13.50


----------



## thecraw (Apr 8, 2010)

1. VISCOUNT17 + GRUMPYJOCK 

2. SMIFFY + RAY TAYLOR 

3. TRIGUY + STUARTD 

4. FOREFORTHEDAY + VIG 

5. SAMMABEE + IAING 

6. PATRICKS148 + THE CRAW 

7. ALGAR5 + ALEC 

8. WHEREITGO + TBC 

9. TWO TROUBLESOME IRISH!


----------



## thecraw (Apr 8, 2010)

Steve I can put you where you want to play.

Simples. Let me know. Good to have a back bone of Pingers in the team at least that way I know I have a team of players wanting to play their best!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 8, 2010)

Just make sure Ray and I have a couple of "proper" Jocks to beat. They must have ginger hair and a tin of shortbread hanging round their waists.


----------



## John_Findlay (Apr 8, 2010)

Good stuff Crawford.

Now that you have the GM team sorted (hopefully Stevek1969 will make it now) here's the full list of timings and pairings. Some good match ups assured.

12.30   
(Viscount17) Steve Clifford (21) & (Grumpyjock) Chris Chapple (22) 
v (John_Findlay) John Findlay (9) & Colin Devine (24) 

12.40   
(Smiffy) Rob Smith (12) & Ray Taylor (12) 
v  Donald Waters (22) & (AckerHurst) Nigel Hurst (18) 

12.50   
(Triguy) Andy Bain (6) & (StuartD) Stuart Douglas (13) & 
v  Pete Sinclair (Bonto) (16) & Gavin Howieson (24) 

13.00   
(forefortheday) Anthony North (24) & (Vig) Dave Harris (14) 
v  Alan Sutherland (24) & Tommy McLean (9) 

13.10   
(SammmeBee) Sam Smith (5) & (IainG) Iain J Gray (19) 
v   Alan Taylor (24) & Dave Canavan (7) 

13.20   
(Patricks148) Patrick Sylvester (11)  & (thecraw) Crawford Kilpatrick (5)  
v  Clark Russell (10) & Alasdair Irving (15) 

13.30  
(Algar5)  Alan Russell (6) & (Alec) Eck Wilson (24) 
v  Gerry Love (18) & Scott Martin (7) 

13.40   
(Whereditgo) Phil Medley (24) & A. N. Other forumer 
v  Alan Minnican (15) & Ryan Asher (4) 

13.50   
(Brendy) Brendan Nelson (9) & (ChiefChief) Simon Nelson (10) 
v  (Toad) John Boag (11) & Mike Melville (10)

Arrangements;- Coffee & bacon rolls are free when you arrive. Help yourself.

The two course meal afterwards will be in three sitting of 12 players. So those teeing off between 12.30 and 12.50 will sit down together at 17.30, the next 12 at 18.00 and the last 12 at 18.30. That way you're not waiting long after your round for some well deserved food.

For those who've still to pay either their balance of Â£40 or the full Â£55 please do this in the pro shop when you first arrive. I'll give him your names and order of play so he knows who's paid. 

Buggies are free. The first tee is a good few hundred yards from the pro shop. Spey Valley transport each group down to the 1st tee in people carriers with their bags to get their buggies so please be outside the pro shop with your bag, ready to play, 15 mins before your tee time. Likewise when you finish your round they'll transport you back to the "clubhouse" for dinner.

The weather;- Hoping for the best but the course is playing now. The nearest webcam is at Boat of Garten Golf Club, just along the road, so it's a good indicator of what to expect. Here's a link-

http://82.152.71.153:62943/view/index.shtml

Afterwards;- Dinners should be finished by 19.00-19.15. For those travelling to Nairn afterwards for Castle Stuart next day it's a 45 minute trip in the car. We can make arrangements for a suitable pub to meet in after we've checked in to caravans/B&B's.

Format. I'd suggest fourball better ball off full handicap.

Cool. Any questions?


----------



## forefortheday (Apr 8, 2010)

More of an oversight than question John.

Did I mention my handicap is now 28 

(In my defence 24 was my club starting maximum)


----------



## John_Findlay (Apr 8, 2010)

I saw that Anthony. No chance mate. Only girls play off 28.


----------



## thecraw (Apr 8, 2010)

I would always suggest that 3/4 difference from the low man is the preferred format for 4bbb!


----------



## John_Findlay (Apr 8, 2010)

You're right, of course. I was trying to eek out a few extra shots for my high men. Damn. Foiled again. If it wasn't for those pesky kids I'd have gotten away with it.


----------



## thecraw (Apr 8, 2010)

More of an oversight than question John.

Did I mention my handicap is now 28 

(In my defence 24 was my club starting maximum)
		
Click to expand...

Well done Anthony. Make sure you get what your entitled too! Findlay is up to all sorts of tricks.

Weakening our team, changing our team, puting down false handicaps, dodgy formats etc etc

Looks like we'll have to watch him like a hawk!


----------



## forefortheday (Apr 8, 2010)

I saw that Anthony. No chance mate. Only girls play off 28.

 

Click to expand...

I've asked if I can play the ladies comps last week after seeing one of them take a driver on a 100 yard par 3 (she only got halfway too!).

I might have a chance against that kind of competition 

Wouldn't have minded wearing a dress either gets a bit of air on the old carriage


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 8, 2010)

The young Jedi from the Dark Side (Dundee) will be there to bolster the Ping ranks, feel the force GM its strong at Spey Valley.


----------



## John_Findlay (Apr 8, 2010)

Good man Master Kemlo. Great to have you aboard.


----------



## StuartD (Apr 8, 2010)

J_F going out first!!

Get there early boys it could be fun  

Not had a club in my hand since October, better find the garage key and get out soon


----------



## AckerHurst (Apr 8, 2010)

Au contrare, one jock and a Bladesman  looking forward to meeting you, although probably drinking in your local as I post this note.


----------



## John_Findlay (Apr 9, 2010)

J_F going out first!!

Get there early boys it could be fun  

Click to expand...

Ho ho Stuart! I'd just about forgotten and what d'you go and do! Luckily for me the tee is miles away from prying eyes this time. I'm in the zone, I'm in the zone.


I see you're out with your old Goswick buddy Bonto too and your playing partner sounds better than me so you shouldn't need to carry him like you did me.

Should be a cracker if we get the weather.


----------



## thecraw (Apr 9, 2010)

J_F going out first!!

Get there early boys it could be fun  

Not had a club in my hand since October, better find the garage key and get out soon
		
Click to expand...


Jf is going out first so he can eat quickly and skulk away without buying a round! We all know his type! Either that or he's scared that me and patricks give his butt a real kicking on the golf course!


----------



## viscount17 (Apr 9, 2010)

J_F going out first!!

Get there early boys it could be fun  

Click to expand...

Ho ho Stuart! I'd just about forgotten and what d'you go and do! Luckily for me the tee is miles away from prying eyes this time. I'm in the zone, I'm in the zone.


I see you're out with your old Goswick buddy Bonto too and your playing partner sounds better than me so you shouldn't need to carry him like you did me.

Should be a cracker if we get the weather.
		
Click to expand...

fear not, I'm bringing a camcorder - we need that moment for posterity!


----------



## John_Findlay (Apr 9, 2010)

You boys read WAY too much into me going out first. It's just that there's buggar all to do in Aviemore except ski or golf. I don't want the weather for skiing! Oh and drink. It'll be a bit early for "too" much of that. My partner, Colin "Sid" Devine is a mobile bar anyway. Cocktails anyone?

Anyhoo...on a more practical note

....there was talk of me picking up some forumers from Inverness or the airport on Friday morning and taking them down to Spey Valley. I know Brendy and ChiefChief are now travelling by car instead. Is anyone needing a lift or is everyone sorted? Viscount? Anyone?


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 9, 2010)

....there was talk of me picking up some forumers from Inverness or the airport on Friday morning and taking them down to Spey Valley. I know Brendy and ChiefChief are now travelling by car instead. Is anyone needing a lift or is everyone sorted? Viscount? Anyone?
		
Click to expand...

Hi John
 sorry for not keeping you updated mate but myself, Viscount and Ray have decided to hire a car from the airport for the week-end so are able to make our own way to Spey Valley on the Friday.
Apologies for not notifying you sooner
Rob


----------



## John_Findlay (Apr 9, 2010)

Smiffy, that is music to my ears, sir. Excellent. I can get a nice long lie in Aviemore on the Friday morning and relax and not worry about flights being on time etc. You're a fine man.... despite what everybody else says.

grin:

I'm guessing myself and the Clark's Bar boys will be at Spey Valley for brekkies around the 11.30-11.45 mark onwards. 

For anyone who hasn't been before here's the location;-







Spey Valley is on Dalfaber Drive which is off the main B9152 Aviemore Road. Once on Dalfaber Drive carry on over the level crossing and the pro shop and "clubhouse bar and grill" are on the right, just below where the little bus stop sign is on this photo. We'll be there.


----------



## SammmeBee (Apr 9, 2010)

Have you been at the photoshop or is the Clubhouse nowhere near the golf course?


----------



## John_Findlay (Apr 9, 2010)

There's no clubhouse as such Sam. They courier you down to the first tee in Mercs. Who hasn't read my earlier post then? go onto google maps. The course is just to the east.


----------



## vig (Apr 9, 2010)

John

have you still got the same mobile number you had last year.

I'll ring you when we get to Aviemore for the room details. we haven't decided who is in the hotel with you guys and who is in the B & B yet.


----------



## AckerHurst (Apr 9, 2010)

Is anyone flying up from Gatters?


----------



## viscount17 (Apr 9, 2010)

Smiffy and his mate are flying from Gatwick, I'm flying from Luton but I think that's it.


----------



## SammmeBee (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm coming from Heathrow.......but by car....


----------



## thecraw (Apr 9, 2010)

Gatwick!

Slowest airport in the Western World! I was not impressed and certainly not a fan!


----------



## SammmeBee (Apr 9, 2010)

Gatwick!

Slowest airport in the Western World! I was not impressed and certainly not a fan! 

Click to expand...

Ryanair by chance?


----------



## thecraw (Apr 10, 2010)

easyJet!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 10, 2010)

Is anyone flying up from Gatters?
		
Click to expand...

Me and Ray Taylor will be flying up from Gatwick on the Thursday, flight leaves at 11.30am I think.
Plan to get there about 9.00am and hit the bar beforehand....I don't like flying


----------



## SammmeBee (Apr 10, 2010)

Gatwick!

Slowest airport in the Western World! I was not impressed and certainly not a fan! 

Click to expand...

Ryanair by chance?
		
Click to expand...

Same thing - they're both rubbish...they just want the plane to leave on time for the next journey, whilst your bags sit at the side of the plane until the next ones have gone on.....you pays yer money though I suppose....


----------



## CannyFifer (Apr 10, 2010)

If algar or SteveK are only up for the day I could meet up and we could share my car as it's a volvo estate with plenty of room.


----------



## algar5 (Apr 10, 2010)

Alec,

Thanks but I'm heading up with Craw and staying overnight and playing Castle Stuart on the Saturday. I'll send you a pm about getting a game at your place or mine.

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## thecraw (Apr 10, 2010)

Gatwick!

Slowest airport in the Western World! I was not impressed and certainly not a fan! 

Click to expand...

Ryanair by chance?
		
Click to expand...

Same thing - they're both rubbish...they just want the plane to leave on time for the next journey, whilst your bags sit at the side of the plane until the next ones have gone on.....you pays yer money though I suppose....
		
Click to expand...

Absolute nonsense. Easyjet are not responsible for getting your bags from the planes, thats the jobs of the baggage handling companies who get these contracts. Its also in their interest to get the planes emptied on time as well as they get financial penalties for failing to meet targets.

Gatwick is a joke in relation to the time it takes you to get through the security and from the plane. The whole set up needs to be reviewed and improved on vastly.


----------



## brendy (Apr 13, 2010)

4 hours from troon doable?
We have alittle more than that but not much.
What is the road like for speed cameras ?(I rarely speed but if we can keep to the speed limits give or take.....)


----------



## John_Findlay (Apr 13, 2010)

3 hours 26 mins from Troon to Aviemore according to Google maps, Brendy. You'll make it no probs. Just drive safe.


----------



## brendy (Apr 13, 2010)

Ive been looking at google earth myself thats what was telling me 3 1/2 hours. Over here, less than an hour to pick Simon up and up to the boat, 2 hours relaxation, 3 1/2 to Spey and later a fairly straight forward run up to Nairn Caravans. 
Ive done Belfast to Kent and back same day etc before so its certainly no biggy, the fuel used is expected to be similar to what the plane would have used though haha.
I take it we are ok to check into the caravan site later on in the evening then out on the tear?
Ive got to get through a few towns not long after rush hour albeit on a friday. Im not a big fan of buggies but might make an exception just this once  We still want to be fresh(ish) for castle stuart.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 14, 2010)

Metcheck long range weather forecast for Inverness next week-end....2 degrees and heavy snowfall.
Jeez I hope they've got it wrong


----------



## birdieman (Apr 14, 2010)

Im not a big fan of buggies but might make an exception just this once  We still want to be fresh(ish) for castle stuart.
		
Click to expand...

Take the buggies! I dont use them either normally but it's a long long way on course and between holes. We took 4 hours with buggies.

Here's the bonny par 3 somewhere near the turn, tee far right, heather won't be in bloom for you alas or trees in leaf but it'll look stunning nonetheless -


----------



## CannyFifer (Apr 14, 2010)

course looks nice, I must also mention I'm a 28 too and not 24


----------



## viscount17 (Apr 14, 2010)

Metcheck long range weather forecast for Inverness next week-end....2 degrees and heavy snowfall.
Jeez I hope they've got it wrong
		
Click to expand...

your metcheck is different to mine Thurs - Mon, highest temp 0 (windchill -7) snow showers Friday, light snow Saturday - orange balls anyone?

global warning my . . .


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 14, 2010)

I must also mention I'm a 28 too and not 24 

Click to expand...

Smokey and the Bandit part deux


----------



## John_Findlay (Apr 14, 2010)

your metcheck is different to mine Thurs - Mon, highest temp 0 (windchill -7) snow showers Friday, light snow Saturday - orange balls anyone?
		
Click to expand...

La la la la la .........I'm not listening, I'm not listening. Fingers in my ears. Do you see my fingers in my ears?

Will be have a wee prayer every night for the next week or so. However I shall also be formulating a plan B..... just in case.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 14, 2010)

La la la la la .........I'm not listening, I'm not listening. Fingers in my ears. Do you see my fingers in my ears?
Will be have a wee prayer every night for the next week or so. However I shall also be formulating a plan B..... just in case.

Click to expand...

Bugger that!!!
Last time I went to Scotland and somebody said let's go to plan B I woke up with a hangover and a sore arse....


----------



## doc17 (Apr 14, 2010)

I played there this time last year and it was a real pleasure, however don't expect too much from the greens as they are under snow for best part of 6 months. As furry as a horses back!! still a great place though, especially the whiskey choices in the town!! ;0)


----------



## John_Findlay (Apr 17, 2010)

Just a wee list of who is to pay what on the day, gents. Please pay your balance, if any, at the pro shop when you first arrive. I've given the pro this list so just give your name, tee time and hand over your dosh. 

They'll show you where to get your coffee and bacon rolls. I'll be there with some of the Edinburgh mob from 11.30am onwards.

Looking foward to seeing you all.

12.30   (Viscount17) Steve Clifford (21)    (to pay Â£40) 
  (Grumpyjock) Chris Chapple (22)   (paid Â£55 by his own cheque) 
   v 
  (John_Findlay) John Findlay (9)    (JF to pay Â£40) 
  Colin Devine (24)     (JF to pay Â£40) 

12.40   (Smiffy) Rob Smith (12)    (JF to pay Â£40)   
  Ray Taylor (12)     (to pay Â£40) 
   v 
  Donald Waters (22)     (JF to pay Â£40)     
  (AckerHurst) Nigel Hurst (18)   (JF to pay Â£40) 

12.50   (Triguy) Andy Bain (6)    (to pay Â£40) 
  (StuartD) Stuart Douglas (13)     (to pay Â£40) 
   v 
  Pete Sinclair (Bonto) (16)     (JF to pay Â£40) 
  Gavin Howieson (24)     (JF to pay Â£40) 

13.00   (forefortheday) Anthony North (24)  (JF to pay Â£40) 
  (Vig) Dave Harris (14)    (to pay Â£40) 
   v 
  Alan Sutherland (24)     (JF to pay Â£40) 
  Tommy McLean (9)     (JF to pay Â£40) 

13.10   (SammmeBee) Sam Smith (5)   (to pay Â£40) 
  (IainG) Iain J Gray (19)    (to pay Â£40) 
   v 
  Alan Taylor (24)     (JF to pay Â£40) 
  Dave Canavan (7)     (JF to pay Â£40) 

13.20   (Patricks148) Patrick Sylvester (11)  (to pay Â£40) 
  (thecraw) Crawford Kilpatrick (5)    (to pay Â£40) 
  v 
  Clark Russell (10)     (JF to pay Â£40) 
  Alasdair Irving (15)      (JF to pay Â£40) 

13.30  (Algar5)  Alan Russell (6)    (to pay Â£40) 
  (Alec) Eck Wilson (24)    (to pay Â£55) 
   v 
  Gerry Love (18)     (JF to pay Â£40) 
  Scott Martin (7)     (JF to pay Â£40) 

13.40   (Whereditgo) Phil Medley (24)   (to pay Â£40) 
  (Stevek1969) Steve Kemlo (10)    (to pay Â£55) 
  v 
  Alan Minnican (15)      (JF to pay Â£40) 
  Ryan Asher (4)     (JF to pay Â£40) 

13.50   (Brendy) Brendan Nelson (9)    (to pay Â£40) 
  (ChiefChief) Simon Nelson (10)    (to pay Â£40) 
  v 
  (Toad) John Boag (11)    (to pay Â£40) 
  Mike Melville (10)     (to pay Â£55)


Cheers

John


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 17, 2010)

John
 just another big "thank you" for all that you are doing to ensure that this week-end goes with a bang mate.
You're as star and I look forward to buying you a thank you pint.


----------



## John_Findlay (Apr 17, 2010)

No problemo Smiffy.

My guys are getting quite excited and are enviously eyeing up the Clark's Bar Trophy in the pub, which is our side event. I'll maybe post a photo later when I go down for a few. It's rather nice.

Had a wee panic earlier in the week. Wrist problem. Couldn't hold a toothbrush never mind a golf club for 4 days. Hospital has sorted me out and raring to go. Club polishing this weekend!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 17, 2010)

My guys are getting quite excited and are enviously eyeing up the Clark's Bar Trophy in the pub, which is our side event.
		
Click to expand...

Side event eh?
So no chance of a soft, shandy drinking Southern poofter coming up and nicking it away with a deftly scored 44 points then?????
  

Good news abut the wrist John.
Stop the Jodrells.
You know it makes sense Rodney


----------



## John_Findlay (Apr 17, 2010)

So no chance of a soft, shandy drinking Southern poofter coming up and nicking it away with a deftly scored 44 points then?????
		
Click to expand...

Well, maybe AckerHurst, who you're playing with. 



If you can score 44 points around any of these 3 courses you can have it, mate! Our winner last year over 3 days had 97 stableford points. (Only 24 of them at Spey Valley- It's a toughy!)


----------



## John_Findlay (Apr 21, 2010)

With Alan Sutherland dropping out cos' he's stuck in the Maldives we have a spare space for anyone on Friday. 

Hopefully it will be someone who's replacing him at Castle Stuart too but it's open at the moment (Wednesday 21st). Let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## brendy (Apr 22, 2010)

ARGHHHHHHHH hurry up clock!
14 hours until Im leaving the house!


----------



## bobmac (Apr 22, 2010)

ARGHHHHHHHH hurry up clock!
14 hours until Im leaving the house!
		
Click to expand...

13


----------



## brendy (Apr 22, 2010)

Less than 7


----------



## brendy (Apr 23, 2010)

only an hour early! Keen, me?


----------

